# سأشتري منشار ( ديسك ) تقطيع الألوميتال فأرجو المساعدة



## محمد العيايدى (8 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
إخواني الكرام بارك الله فيكم
بإذن الله سأقوم بشراء ديسك ( منشار ) لتقطيع الألومنيوم ( من فوق لتحت )
وأريد أن أعرف هل المنشار الصيني أفضل أم الياباني أم الإيطالي وهذه هى الماركات التي وجدتها فى شارع الجمهورية وقد وجدت فرقا رهيبا فى السعر بين الصيني والإيطالي وهذا أقلقني جدا فالمنشار الصينى يبدأ من 575 جنيه إلى 1000 جنيه أما الإيطالي والياباني فسعره 3000 أو زيادة شئ قليل
ثانيا كيف أميز بين الصيني والإيطالي لأني أخشى أن يبيع لى التاجر المنشار على أنه إيطالي ويكون فى الحقيقة صينى

أرجو المساعدة بشدة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد العيايدى (9 أغسطس 2010)

*يا أخوة ساعدونى بارك الله فيكم*

أين ردودكم يا إخوة 
أرجوا مساعدتى 
لأن وقت الشراء قد قرب
بارك الله فيكم​


----------

